# The adeptus mechanicus of Rujorua



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Thought for the day: What thou copyeth, thou shalt also pasteth.

Hello all, and welcome to the forges of Rujorua.

About a year ago I reimagined my warhammer 40k experience, and came up with the forgeworld of Rujorua, a planet in a system roughly to the galactic southeast of the eye of terror. 50 years after colonization by the mechanicus, a warpstorm blocked the system and also hid the forge's development.

When the storms abated 400 years after first blowing in, and a contact fleet approached, they found the magi had raised a significant millitary force (all "skitarii" based, but in reality just a large imperial guard-esque force loyal to the mechanicus) called the legio scutulatus or "shield legion" to ward away the possibility of dark mechanicus/chaos attack.

The predicted attack had come, and as such the force wa able to counter and gain valuable war experience.

I have recently begun adding to what I built and painted in my originial burst of enthusiasim for the project (i drift from each of my four armies during the year to keep me sane - read: from painting the same color too much-)

Here is a quick video recap of what I have done:

A look at the legio

Over the coming days, my objectives are to firm up the foundations of this thread with some hard pict files, as well as a data slates worth of text material for you to pour your thrice sanctified optical units over.

For now, I invite you to enjoy the live video file and provide feedback via the Noospheric input box below, which I will read and Reply to. More progress will also be forthcoming.

May the omnissiah Bless your bionics,


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I would recommend that you post the pics up on Heresy, instead of linking us to a YouTube video... The Astartes in there look quite a lot like the ones I used to paint... You sure that you did not steal the colors from me? :laugh: The difference is that you painted them better than what I did...


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I thought the youtube video would be a cool medium to start with. I'll post the pics later once they are done uploading.

And no, I just came up with the scheme on the BnC painter program. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

The promised pictures, with more on the way since I just finished some of the 5th welders cohort's storm trooper squad.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice to see them as pics! I am not the biggest fan of videos, (There is nothing wrong with them, I just dont like them) but I love seeing pics!



>


That guy looks interesting...


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

He is my answer to adeptus sororitas equivilants. "brotherhood of the cog-born" I call them. My repentia equivs are going to have cog-axes.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Like this engraged menial:


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

WIP 5th Welders Cohort storm squad:


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

My first medusa, a custom built by someone who I traded with. out of said trade I recieved it. It is the first of my motor pool.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Southeast from the eye of terror?

Hi there mechanicus neighbour, that is very close to where i put my background for my mechanicus SYSTEM (4 forge worlds and some dead planets) that i have come up with.
The inferna system, i would love to exchange ideas with you, i'm even writing a small book of one of the forges 

As for your minis, it's a good start, i would have made them in a different way, but hey, if we all were the same it would be boring right?

http://www.dakkadakka.com/gallery/139849-cogberserker2.html
This guy reminds me of the preacher that leads the tech-cultists in the codex i did, i like his style.
Where did you get the axe from?

Overall painting wise, i think it's a good start for a better future. I have definetily seen far worse.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

The axe is part of a tech marine axe glued to empire flaggelent arms. Feel free to pm me if you want to exchange ideas, or even commission me (see here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68454 )


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, there won't be any commisions. (I'm a poor man with no bitztrading experience)

But i could give you a brief storyline. If you are interested.
And thanx for info, too bad it was something as expensive as a techmarine. Well well.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

No problems, just thought i'd put it out there. We can collaborate though. send me what you got!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work so far. Good score on the medusa, looks very well done. I see some of the wargames factory greatcoat trooper parts in there. They are damn good models for the price. Your welders cohort looks very similar to my traitor guard. Similar combinations of bits and colors. Reppage


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks mate. As soon as I get my backlog painted, they are gonna be the first to get reinforcment.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

And here is my new "chapter master" for the knights of the cog:


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

You gonna play him as a master of the forge or as an actual chapter master?

Regardless, he looks kinda cool, he holds his mace a little stiff but i's the sculp creators fault.

Otherwise keep going.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Klomster said:


> You gonna play him as a master of the forge or as an actual chapter master?
> 
> Regardless, he looks kinda cool, he holds his mace a little stiff but i's the sculp creators fault.
> 
> Otherwise keep going.


He'll play double duty between the two, dependant on what I want to do with my armylist at the time.

I agree the mace arm is a little stiff looking, but the mace itself is undeniably cool.


----------

